# Foldaway beds



## tankje

Hi all,

Just wondering how do you cater for friends and family coming over? I have a 2nd bedroom that I have turned into an office and therefore does not have a permanent bed in it. 

I would have thought that in SG there would be an abundance of options to choose from: Aerobeds, temporary beds, nifty sofa beds etc.... So far I have seen a lot of bulky sofa beds but no real temporary foldaway options?

Anything you would recommend from experience?


----------



## kleng

we are currently househunting but in preparation for this exact scenario, we bought a "daybed" from IKEA back home. Sofa by day, double bed by night. It's called Hemnes. I am sure they would have it here.


----------



## simonsays

and a lot of fold aways are available, start from Giant .. of course, Ikea has choices as well ..


----------



## tankje

ecureilx said:


> and a lot of fold aways are available, start from Giant .. of course, Ikea has choices as well ..


Ikea doesnt have foldaway beds. They have sofa beds, but definitely not beds you can put away in storage relatively easily. Any other real suggestions?


----------



## simonsays

ok, my english is bad .. 

Giant has options, Ikea has 'other' options ..

BTW, look at this .. Folding Beds Shop in Singapore | Guest Bed | Fold Away Bed | Outdoor Camping Portable Bed


----------



## BBCWatcher

tankje said:


> Ikea doesnt have foldaway beds. They have sofa beds, but definitely not beds you can put away in storage relatively easily.


Take this confusion as a hint that you need to communicate more clearly and precisely what you want in order to find what you want.

I think you're looking for a _portable, foldable, storable_, and perhaps rollable (rollaway) bed. I would recommend using applicable descriptive adjectives as you shop. Many English language speakers would interpret "foldaway" to include sofa beds and Murphy beds. You could even print out a picture of the sort of bed you're looking for and show it to store clerks who can then point you in the right directions, perhaps even to another store.


----------



## blackmarch

Why dont you buy foldable mattress from Seahorse.
Hope they dont mind sleep on the floor.


----------



## asublimepizza

tankje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ..to choose from: Aerobeds, temporary beds, nifty sofa beds etc.... So far I have seen a lot of bulky sofa beds but no real temporary foldaway options?
> 
> Anything you would recommend from experience?


Import, or go to a specialist camping shop at UE Square level 2 and 3 for aerobeds equivalent. Fold away beds like many other things, tend to be 7 to 20 years behind other developed countries. 

( A surprise to me as well considering that the Singapore Government came up with what I suspect a fictional survey, to support a partial created and partial existing condition of land scarcity, of claims despite the glaring obvious difference from World War 2, that with relative better nutrition and living standards, children are now taller and larger than their parents generations, that these locals want smaller flats, aka living spaces, a few years back. ) I have yet to see Tokyu capsule style apartments and hotels, although it is an open secret of putting many people, construction workers, in as many as 12 to 20 a room, considered by most developed countries as a health and safety issue.


----------



## Gateway

I think Ikea is the cheapest place for what you want...

Or you can head down to Courts, they have foldable beds too.


----------

